# Dark shampoo for black goat?



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

We were wondering if there is a dark shampoo we could use for our black haired goats. I know there is a shampoo called Dark Beauty for dogs but I was wondering if dog shampoos are safe for goats. The shampoo works really great on dogs that enhances their black coat and gives them an amazing shine. I was wondering if you guys know of any other shampoos out there that would work. We have a show coming up for our silkie fainting goats. They require lots of brushing out for that silkie look. Also what would make a great conditioner? For our white goats, what would take that yellow stain out?:help:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dog shampoos are safe. 

I use dawn with olay mixed with a whitening shampoo for horses on my boers that are white. The colored parts I use the dawn. I also condition them with people conditioner and then spray with show sheen before I dry them and then again after. That stuff makes them shine like crazy.


----------

